# Can this scenario be prevented or delayed, and at what cost?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

What options do we have that could possibly delay, or outright prevent, war?
This one is pretty open ended.

If Trump postponed the seating of a judge, the election was handed over to Joe Biden without a whimper, we all agreed to a microchip vaccine and permanent face mask implants, collectively agreed to stop asking questions about Hunter Biden, and we all took a knee and raised a fist in solidarity, things MIGHT blow over. Yes, <-- that is figuratively, and literally, a big "might".
Often when you fuel the fire, it only gets bigger.

I'd like to prevent this, but there are some costs I'm not willing to bear just to take another breath.

Any other ideas on how best to postpone or delay this?
Anybody have any killer musical renditions that could unite all people and align the planets, ala Bill and Ted style?
Anyone got a hard-line to The Almighty who might also be able to ask for an expedite on that whole rapture thing?

What's coming could be Hell on earth. 
All straws should be grasped at.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If Trump postponed the seating of a judge, the election was handed over to Joe Biden without a whimper, we all agreed to a microchip vaccine and permanent face mask implants, collectively agreed to stop asking questions about Hunter Biden, and we all took a knee and raised a fist in solidarity, things MIGHT blow over.


Nope. It's never enough for them. They would scour social media and voting records and purge anyone whomever said anything slightly positive about Trump.

Look at everything they have done, all in small incremental steps of course. That's how they have been trying to do it with gun control. As the saying goes, give them an inch and they take a mile.

Lock AND load!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Shots have already been fired. I would say it's already started and will only escalate form here. The demonrats, BLM, and ANIFA are an alliance out of hell and getting more bold by the day. Prevention slipped past us decades ago and delay will only prolong the inevitable. How long before these rioters interrupt the wrong person at at restaurant dinning table before he comes up shooting?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In case you have not noticed, war has been waging for a while . Reasonable people are only becoming dimly aware of it. The fix is in politically, educationally and via the media. It is well funded and organized. Newt Gingrich was shut down for mentioning the role of Soros on Fox. Voltaire, a French philosopher in the 1700s once said if you want to know whom is in charge just figure out who you can not criticize. Democrats, communists, progressives, news media, Hollywood and the rich, racial and sexual minorities, Mohamed. Open season on white makes, Jesus, any opinion other than an approved opinion.cuktral conservatives. When looting from, murder omg, assaulting and burning out randomly or those you do not agree with is condoned it is definitely war. Some point there will be more than Just push back. Question is will it be with the violence And attitude that is necessary to make the other side cower or will the response be so tepid we go silently into that long good night?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a couple of liberal customers. My sister leans liberal.

Every time I'm at either of the 3 places, CNN or NBC is on.

These folks don't have a clue what is happening right under their noses. None, zip, nada.

All they know is...whatever happened/happens...it's Trump's fault.

I really (really) want to blurt out....How stupid can you get? Are you trying to win a stupid award?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I live 25 miles from the "big city", there are two main roads to go there one is a state 4 lane limited access highway per se.

The other is a 2 lane country style road that has 5 different towns on the road, yesterday when going to a doctor appointment,

The town closest to me had about a 100 pro trump people waving the flag and Trump banners.

The two towns closest to the city had BLM assholes out in force with their commie placards waving around.

They gave me the black power sign and in return a gave them the bird, F'K them!!!!!

As I went back the same way, I had out one M1A1 carbine with a 30 round mag loaded in it, nothing happened.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kamala Harris in her own words, this cannot stop and will not stop even after the election.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Robie said:


> All they know is...whatever happened/happens...it's Trump's fault.


Eh, it's more of a liberal slap than anything of depth. If a socialist student in Madison (one of 40K to be accurate) ever gets the floor he/she would simply reiterate the over-the-top ballyhoo dating back to the 1960s. I always thought it would be simpler if they all got the same tattoo.

My take of this is that the liberals decided to pick the wrong horse in this political race. Not only is Trump a gazillionarie, he seems to be able to read the tea leaves before anyone else. And there's nothing more irksome to a Madison socialist than to show him he yelled long and hard only to find it's no longer a fashionable tirade.

Now, I haven't been down to Library Mall in several decades. However, I'll bet you something sharp that there are socialists still there, ranting and reading the same tired "little red books." If you're a failed socialist you simply yell louder until some other deviant barks, "_Right on_!"

Then again, it's the same tact their grandfather did two generations ago...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Eh, it's more of a liberal slap than anything of depth. If a socialist student in Madison (one of 40K to be accurate) ever gets the floor he/she would simply reiterate the over-the-top ballyhoo dating back to the 1960s. I always thought it would be simpler if they all got the same tattoo.
> 
> My take of this is that the liberals decided to pick the wrong horse in this political race. Not only is Trump a gazillionarie, he seems to be able to read the tea leaves before anyone else. And there's nothing more irksome to a Madison socialist than to show him he yelled long and hard only to find it's no longer a fashionable tirade.
> 
> ...


This is more than a liberal slap. The flames are being fanned. The Atlantic released early their November cover story. You should read this.



> Let us not hedge about one thing. Donald Trump may win or lose, but he will never concede.


https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...uses-concede/616424/?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

However, I do hope CW can be avoided because that's exactly what Russia and China want.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm with all of you in not wanting CW to break out as it would have terrible consequences for any one of a liberal bent. That said, we're right about at the Boston massacre point in our run up to the revolution.

The left has already telegraphed it's intentions to not concede the election regardless of the actual results. We're already seeing here in Virginia multiple absentee ballots being mailed out with the assurance that only one vote will be counted. Or not like those in Pennsylvania were republican votes were dumped in a road side ditch.

I also believe there are going to be a whole lot of sunshine patriots out there that will talk a good talk but when it comes time to act will come down with the patriotic flu.

Me? Like Kauboy, I'm too damn old to let some wippersnapper tell me I've got to take a knee and raise a clenched fist. Our grandparents put paid to that Austrian paperhanger 75 years ago and to that little tin pot ass in Japan.

Looks like it might be time to perform the same ablutions this fall


----------

